

Obama interview sees top editor at Chinese newspaper 'demoted' - cwan
http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/asia/3155759/Obama-interview-sees-editor-demoted

======
crucini
China's government sometimes reminds me of a big US corporation. Basically,
the PR department is furious that an important interview didn't go through
them. There's no mention of any content that would harm China's interests
(other than maybe the "open blank window" bit).

I wonder if this editor knew it would be a career-ending move, and figured it
was worth it.

~~~
hga
Well, it's a bit more than that, e.g. Obama's "town hall" or whatever was only
broadcast on a local TV station (perhaps in the dead of night and I'm sure
only once). As far as I can tell they didn't want _anything_ he said to not go
through the government's filters; sure looks like they're upset here because
the paper highlighted this censorship.

